# Lugubrious living in Detroit



## JungleBoots (Feb 2, 2010)

im brand new to the idea of squatting or even living on my own to be honest. but im pretty much on my own now. Ive got a huge hankering to taste some freedom and build good things, just wondering if anyone here knew of any punk houses, or community squatts in south East Michigan.

Im a recent art school graduate, and it has been a real personal passion of mine to turn garbage heaps into usefull things. so i hope i can find people that can help me along with that. take me in, and exchange some techniques and good times.

maybe build something sweet.:arrgh:

awe pirate.


----------



## DigitalYouth (Feb 8, 2010)

CCS Graduate? Go to the trumbullplex, while not a punk house by any means, its still a good spot to get your foot in the door in the Detroit art/punk/activism community. You should be able to meet whoever you need to get yourself in the right direction.


----------



## JungleBoots (Feb 8, 2010)

yup ccs,

thanks man, i will for sure check out the trumbullplex. thanks alot.


----------



## Arapala (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah i recommend the trumbullplex as well. 

http://www.myspace.com/trumbullplex

Phone number and more info there.

Also could check out "The Shitdome". Only been there once but i have a friend who lives there. I cant remember the exact address but i do know that it is located on Monica Street if that helps at all. Best of luck man!!!


----------



## JungleBoots (Feb 11, 2010)

yep already added their myspace. im pretty psyched about the trumbullplex. thank you both so much.

and ill definately figure out what i can about the shitdome.

^_^

btw stewart your photography is amazing.

though i am disspointed in the false advertising in the link from your sig. but the photos make up for it and some... plenty of some.

what kind of camera is that? the color exposure and intensity is wild.


----------



## ferretwakeup (Feb 11, 2010)

hey the trumbullplex is def. a cool place. one of my friends squatted in the old bus in the yard there, they grow some food and stuff too and throw shows. played there awhile ago. fun fun

whats the shitdome exactly?
do they ever do anything with music there?


----------



## JungleBoots (Feb 12, 2010)

cool beans, i sent them an email earlier today, and a phone call, no anwser and no response yet on the email. but ive looked at articles written about them, and recognised a few school friends in the photos. shits looking pretty nice.


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 13, 2011)

all are agreed- the trumbleplex is great. i've been out and about for a couple years now and i'm about to go back home to detroit and squat for the summer, planting vegetables and trying to clean up the trash. that place needs more artists to take the pile of shit and turn it into a garden.


----------



## JungleBoots (May 3, 2011)

truth.


----------



## Otto the anarchist (May 11, 2011)

I was just at trumbull not to long a go. Detroit is awesome! People their are down to earth and know whats up in tearms of creating a really postive community. If you wana start a squat in Detroit please don't be a parsite, Detroit needs more people who care about building a better would not fucking up Detroit more.


----------



## flashinglights (Jul 22, 2011)

Trumbullplex sounds awesome, anywhere else that new residents should plug in?

One of the great things about Detroit from my point of view is that, even though adverse possession requires 15 years for a successful claim in Michigan, you can afford to just outright buy your squatted house (or a different house) pretty quick because they're $2-5k to own and people are desperate to sell - land contracts, owner financing etc are common.

I think this compares well to California, where A.P. takes 5 years, but houses cost 70k and up. Even with the heating bill in the Michigan winter.


----------

